# McMinnville, TN, m, 5 yrs, pts Mon 4 pm



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

posted w/ picture on Kentucky Central, 'Panic Button'
<http://www.kycentral.org/howyoucanhelp.htm>
Beautiful b/t, looks healthy and very well cared for:

McMinnville, TN - **URGENT** German Shepherd needs OUT! KILL date is MON 4PM - Please HELP!!!
**********************************************************************************************
POSTED 1/31

This guy is very friendly and loves to talk to you. He will make a great addition to your life and all he wants to do is please. He needs help by Monday at 4:00 PM.

If you can give this boy a chance at a new life with you, please email or call ASAP! 931-743-0164
[email protected]

....This boy is so sweet! Around 5 years old he was a stray. Thank you for caring


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*If you can give this boy a chance at a new life with you, please email or call ASAP! 931-743-0164
[email protected]
*


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Hes so handsome and tomorrow is Monday!








I hope someone comes and gets him.


----------



## Highcotton (Aug 29, 2009)

Bump


----------

